

No Google Voice desktop app? No worries, it'll be coming to your browser soon - dkhan
http://www.downloadsquad.com/2010/06/11/google-voice-desktop-app-webapp/

======
TomOfTTB
Google has never taken a hard line against Flash. In fact they've used it in a
few Google products (Google Finance's charts are Flash for example). So I
don't see why they wouldn't use Flash's superior media support for this.

------
techietim
I'm still waiting for Google Voice to be available to Canada.

~~~
pedrokost
I hate how long it takes to come to Europe!

~~~
jonursenbach
It's probably taking Google Maps' suggested directions to swim across the
Atlantic.

------
spicyj
This is the first I've heard of a GV desktop app, and I really think it'd be
great if they could make a good one and release it for free. But, is there any
reason that they can't just integrate it with Google Talk and the existing
software? You could just add a phone as a contact or something…

------
kam
They don't necessarily need their own desktop app. Just enable SIP and allow
us to use GV with existing VOIP software and handsets.

~~~
dkhan
Yea, that would be useful, but I doubt they Google with partner up with people
like Skype or anyone.

------
w1ntermute
At the least, they should make an API available so that 3rd party desktop apps
can be made.

